# Don't get the whole tongue thing



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

A bunch of TdF riders (T Voeckler being the most visible) seem to stick out their tongues when they need that extra bit of energy for a climb or sprint. I tried this technique today on a steep climb. Result: Tongue dried out, felt like an idiot, and no speed increase on the climb. That is all.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Might be from having heart strong enough to burst your soft parts. Would probably give them a woodie too.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

It sure seemed to work for Jordan. 










*1. The wagging tongue

The tongue is a habit Jordan picked up from his father James, who would stick out his tongue while working on the car engine. You know Jordan is really on his game when the tongue is hanging out on one of his drives to the hoop.*


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

*The Top Dogs*

Always stick their tongues when the wind is in their face and running hard. It is instinctive!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

chicks dig it.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

bike981 said:


> A bunch of TdF riders (T Voeckler being the most visible) seem to stick out their tongues when they need that extra bit of energy for a climb or sprint. I tried this technique today on a steep climb. Result: Tongue dried out, felt like an idiot, and no speed increase on the climb. That is all.


Um, that's not a 'technique.' That's called 'gasping for breath.'

If you have the ability to notice the dryness of your tongue, or can pause to contemplate your level of idiocy, you weren't working nearly hard enough for this to be relevant.

On the other hand, if you were actually working anywhere near the level of perceived exertion they are, you'd likely never even realize you were 'utilizing this technique.' 

Oh, and you'd be going faster.


----------



## thmech (Feb 25, 2011)

Try riding those stages at those speeds and see where your tongue ends up!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Blame Greg*

LeMond stuck his tongue out a lot, too. I always wondered if he was trying to catch flies with that thing.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

They don't stick their tongue out to go faster, they stick it out because they are in a world of hurt.

People who race often do that while they are seeing visions of dead relatives.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Ain't buying it. . .*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> They don't stick their tongue out to go faster, they stick it out because they are in a world of hurt.


I've broken my ankle on two occasions and never did I stick my tongue out. Broken limb trumps peddling up a hill any day. Nope, some do it for some unconscious reason. It's gross too.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

QQUIKM3 said:


> I've broken my ankle on two occasions and never did I stick my tongue out. Broken limb trumps peddling up a hill any day. Nope, some do it for some unconscious reason. It's gross too.


Unconscious? Maybe sub-conscious?

Either way, there are different kinds of hurt. No, you don't stick your tongue out from abject pain, but broken bones don't frequently involve your heart and lungs considering secession from the bodily union.

Sure, not everyone will do it. But those who don't understand it, simply haven't ever really worked hard on a bike. Sure, they did what they thought was hard, but there's a few levels of hard beyond where thinking stops.


----------



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen pictures of myself when in full sprint, and just under extreme physical exertion, and just laughed at the facial expressions I've made. It just happens.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

QQUIKM3 said:


> I've broken my ankle on two occasions and never did I stick my tongue out. Broken limb trumps peddling up a hill any day. Nope, some do it for some unconscious reason. It's gross too.


That is a ridiculous comparison.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> People who race often do that while they are seeing visions of dead relatives.


I don't know whether I should :lol: or :sad: at that statement.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually has a physiological function - opens the airway a bit. At least, this is what my cardiologist, who also happens to be a Cat I racer tells me.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

No real comment except that from the thread title, I figured this more a lounge-type thread (not that I would have had much to say on that either, but was hoping to learn a thing or two).


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Having survived this many days in yellow with a fairly weak team, through the Pyrenees, with both Schlecks, Contador, Evans, et al nipping at his heels, Voeckler has earned the right to do whatever he wants with his tongue. ;-)


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's from the Maori culture, they're intimidating the competition. 

See below


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

They are highly efficient machines - they stick out their tongue in order to absorb additional moisture from the humidity in the air.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It opens up the throat and makes it so you can suck much more oxygen into your lungs with every breath.


----------



## AC911 (Apr 30, 2011)

My 3,5 yr old daughter does it when she really concentrates like when she is trying to stay in the lines when coloring with her crayons, etc. Neither I or my wife do anything like that.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

il sogno said:


> It opens up the throat and makes it so you can suck much more oxygen into your lungs with every breath.


which shows that TV has to be riding clean, I read that athletes on EPO climbed with mouths shut so they didn't inhale an excess of oxigen which could be dangerous on that state.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

danl1 said:


> Sure, not everyone will do it. But those who don't understand it, simply haven't ever really worked hard on a bike. Sure, they did what they thought was hard, but there's a few levels of hard beyond where thinking stops.


Lol. That is all.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*No professor. .*



danl1 said:


> Unconscious? Maybe sub-conscious?


Unconscious (defined):

Perhaps English is not your first language. From Websters. . .

1.
a : not knowing or perceiving : not aware b : free from self-awareness.:thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I stick my tongue out quite often while riding - a quick flick like a snake. The pros must've copied me.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

il sogno said:


> It opens up the throat and makes it so you can suck much more oxygen into your lungs with every breath.


This, pretty much, but it doesn't actually increase your lung capacity. Specifically for me it reduces the time and effort it takes to fill my lungs.

I do this when I race TTs or if I do a 5k or 10k foot race. It's really noticeable for me, but I have ridiculously big tonsils too, so the effect is likely pronounced.


----------



## King3RS rider (Jun 8, 2011)

QQUIKM3 said:


> I've broken my ankle on two occasions and never did I stick my tongue out. Broken limb trumps peddling up a hill any day. Nope, some do it for some unconscious reason. It's gross too.


You've got to be joking, right? You've probably never gone deep enough to know the difference between hurt and hurt.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought T.V. looked pretty silly when he was doing it last week. Then this weekend while on a hill climbing workout I realized I do pretty much the same thing. I was doing it because I was dehydrated, but going too hard to take a drink, and sticking my tongue out wagging it around kept my lips from getting too dry.


----------

